# Φτώχια vs Φτώχεια



## Zazula (May 12, 2008)

Από τις διάφορες προτάσεις ιστορικής ορθογράφησης που έχει εισηγηθεί το ΛΝΕΓ, πολλές έγιναν αντικείμενο σφοδρών επικρίσεων με το σκεπτικό ότι απομακρύνονται συστηματικά από ορθογραφήσεις ή απλογραφήσεις που θεωρούνται καλά εδραιωμένες. Ωστόσο, μία πρόταση του ΛΝΕΓ που μου είχε φανεί εξαρχής εύλογη, βάσιμη και απλογραφική είναι αντί "φτώχεια" να γράφουμε "φτώχια". Όλη η επιχειρηματολογία που βρίσκω συνηγορεί στη γραφή "φτώχια", όπως γράφουμε "φτήνια" και "περηφάνια". Οι γκουγκλεύσεις φέρνουν στην επιφάνεια ~400.000 "φτώχεια" έναντι ~55.000 "φτώχια" (στα οποία προφανώς περιλαμβάνονται και κάποια -άσχετα εδώ- "φτωχιά"). Τέλος, το αρχαίο _πτωχεία_ έχει, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, άλλη σημασία (ζητιανιά). Τι κάνουμε, λοιπόν; Τα πολλά "-εια" είναι φτώχια! :)


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Στο λεξικό του Πάπυρου διαβάζω:
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Ο τ. πτωχεία < πτωχεύω, ενώ ο νεοελλ. τ. φτώχεια < φτωχαίνω, κατά το σχήμα ακριβαίνω: ακρίβεια].

Ωστόσο, στις προπαροξύτονες σε –εια προφέρουμε [ι-α] και σε ελάχιστες, π.χ. αλήθεια, προφέρουμε [χια] (οπότε γίνεται η λέξη παροξύτονη). (Ζητώ συγγνώμη που δεν βάζω τα φωνητικά σύμβολα.)

Ο Θεόδωρος Μωυσιάδης στο βιβλίο του _Ετυμολογία_ γράφει:

_φτώχια < φτωχός_ + παραγωγικό επίθημα _—ια_, όχι από το αρχ. _πτωχεία_, διότι η συνίζηση θα απέδιδε /ía/ -> /iá/ (*_φτωχειά_). Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκει και το ουσ. _φτήνια_ < _φτηνός_ + _—ια_ (όχι < μτγν. _ευθηνία_ «αφθονία» > *_φτηνιά_). Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η αναγωγή σε υποχωρητικό (μεταρρηματικό) σχηματισμό από το _φτωχαίνω_, _φτηναίνω_, αφού ο μηχανισμός παραγωγής από επίθετα είναι απλούστερος και επαρκώς τεκμηριωμένος: _άρρωστος_ > _αρρώστ-ια_ (μεσν.),_ γυμνός_ > _γύμν-ια_ (μεσν.).

Οπότε θα ήταν λογικό να περιμένουμε στην επόμενη μεταρρύθμιση τη *φτώχια*.


----------

